# Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild



## Klon1234 (18. Juli 2006)

*Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe heute mein System neu aufgesetzt und habe jetzt ein kleines Problem! Immer wenn ich eine .avi, .mpeg oder .wmv Datei wiedergeben möchte, kommt anstatt des Videos ein grünes Bild. Der Sound funktioniert jedoch einwandfrei.

Nun liegt meine Vermutung darin, dass ich irgendeinen Codec nicht installiert habe. Das komische ist halt, dass ich manche Videos durchaus richtig gucken kann, beim Großteil jedoch diesen Fehler habe.

Weiß einer von euch, welchen Codec ich brauche, um die Dateien richtig wiederzugeben? 

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*



			
				Klon1234 am 18.07.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das komische ist halt, dass ich manche Videos durchaus richtig gucken kann, beim Großteil jedoch diesen Fehler habe.


 das ist überhaut nicht komisch, denn jedes video kann mit einem anderen codec "aufgenommen" sein, und wenn du keinen aktuellen codec hast, dann gehen halt nur vdeos, die mit einem uralt-codec aufgenommen wurden.


lad mal die von http://www.divx.com runter


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*

wenn es bei so vielen videos verschiedenster formate probleme gibt, glaube ich nicht an ein codecproblem.
ich würde an deiner stelle mal GSpot runterladen (kostet nix) und die fehlerhaft angezeigten videos kurz damit rendern, dann siehst du, ob du den richtigen codec hast oder nicht.
mit ffdshow kann man zuweisungen verändern.
ich benutze momentan das Matroska Pack und XViD, sowie AC3Filter.


----------



## Klon1234 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Codecs geladen und jetzt kann ich auch wieder alle Videos gucken.

Aber das mit dem Grafikkartentreiber geht mir jetzt irgendwie nicht aus dem Kopf. Ich hatte nämlich die letzte Zeit immer wieder Pixelfehler, weshalb ich Windows mal neuinstalliert habe (musste ich sowieso mal machen) und mir dann die allerneuesten Treiber geladen habe. Jetzt habe ich keine Pixelfehler mehr.

Also: Soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann, kann ich alle Videos wieder gucken. Allerdings habe ich dasselbe Problem noch in meinem Schnittprogramm. Wenn ich da Videos erstellen will, höre ich zwar den Sound, aber das Bild bleibt Grün.

Sollte ich das Programm vielleicht nochmal neuinstallieren, jetzt, wo ich all die Codecs geladen habe?

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*



			
				Klon1234 am 18.07.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich das Programm vielleicht nochmal neuinstallieren, jetzt, wo ich all die Codecs geladen habe?


eventuell ja. und als info: encoden tust du mit einem encoder-codec, anschauen wieder mit einem decoder-codec. man kann also durchaus videos erstellen, die man nachher nicht gucken kann denke ich.
lad dir wie gesagt auch mal GSpot, hab ich oben verlinkt. da siehst du bei jedem video sofort, ob codecs installiert sind und z.b. auch, ob mehr als nur ein kompatibler vorhanden wäre. ich musste dann auch schon mittels ffdshow umschalten auf einen anderen codec und dann ging's wieder prima.
so ganz blick ich da auch nicht immer durch, aber ich weiss: je mehr codecs desto mehr probleme, darum rate ich ab von allzu grossen codecpacks.


vergiss das mit dem grakatreiber, ich hatte deine frage glaube ich nicht korrekt gelesen, denn du hast nur ein ganz grünes bild gehabt und nicht etwa einen grünstich oder so, wie ich es danach hoffentlich korrekt verstanden habe.
grünes bild, sprich: nicht das bild des eigentlichen videos... dann würde ich auch auf fehlende codecs tippen.

pixelfehler... hast du rein gar nichts übertaktet? es gibt spiele, die da sehr empfindlich reagieren. Doom3 und Oblivion beispielsweise mochten meine graka gar nicht im übertakteten zustand. also da denke ich sofort an ein temperaturproblem, nicht jedes spiel fordert die grafikkarte gleichermassen.


----------



## Klon1234 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*



> pixelfehler... hast du rein gar nichts übertaktet? es gibt spiele, die da sehr empfindlich reagieren. Doom3 und Oblivion beispielsweise mochten meine graka gar nicht im übertakteten zustand. also da denke ich sofort an ein temperaturproblem, nicht jedes spiel fordert die grafikkarte gleichermassen.


Naja, die Karte ist von Mad-Moxx, ist also von Haus aus übertaktet. Aber die Pixelfehler traten auch im 2D - Betrieb auf und ein Temperaturproblem konnte ich auch bereits ausschließen, da die Karte gerade mal 50° Celsius warm war.

Außerdem traten die Fehler nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen auf. Mal lief der PC einen Tag ohne Fehler, mal konnte ich den PC 20 mal neustarten, bis ich endlich mal ohne Pixelfehler arbeiten konnte.

Irgendwann gestern kamen dann auch zwei Bluescreens, die den Fehler in "atkdisp" und "nv4.disp" gefunden hatten. Da das halt auf Treiber hingewiesen hat, habe ich mal alles runtergeworfen und alles neu drauf und bis jetzt läuft alles gut. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*



			
				Klon1234 am 18.07.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann gestern kamen dann auch zwei Bluescreens, die den Fehler in "atkdisp" und "nv4.disp" gefunden hatten. Da das halt auf Treiber hingewiesen hat, habe ich mal alles runtergeworfen und alles neu drauf und bis jetzt läuft alles gut. Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.


ja, das war der treiber, aber nicht nur, denn:
_"Es handelt sich bei atkdisp um Asus-eigene Displaytreiber-Zusatzsoftware, die wohl irgendwie mit den Mainboardtreibern oder gar den Grakaeigenen Treibern von Asus mitinstalliert wurden (Asus Enhanced Display Driver). Wer nun auch nen nvidia-Treiber im System hat (Detonator o.ä) ereicht damit einen Treiberkonflikt. Das heisst, die atkdisp.dll verursacht einen Loop, eine Endlosschleife. Somit hängt sich das System auf." _
quelle


----------



## Klon1234 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*

Genau das habe ich auch gelesen, aber nach der Deinstallation von dem Asus-Dingens wurde das Problem nicht gelöst. Außerdem lief die Karte ja schon 3 - 4 Monate ohne zu mucken, deshalb hatte ich mich schon sehr über die Fehler gewundert!


----------



## Klon1234 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bei Abspielen eines Videos nur grünes Bild*

Also die Videos laufen jetzt überall wieder, nur in dem einen Schnittprogramm nicht. In dem anderen, was ich noch hier habe, läuft jedoch alles wunderbar.

Naja - das "fehlerhafte" Programm war ne kostenlose Beilage zur Grafikkarte, ich kann es also verkraften, dass das da nicht so recht drauf läuft. Außerdem ist das andere Prog sowieso besser.

Vielen Dank an Herbboy und Hanfred, für die schnelle und gute Hilfe!


----------

